# The Lord Inquisitor Trailer Unoffical Warhammer 40k Animation



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Been following it for awhile, finally a trailer has come out and my god its awesome.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm just going to come right out and say it - beats the crap out of that "other" 40k "film".:victory:


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

the guy doing the voice for the trailer is terrible but that trailer is so so wrong because its so so much win, how is it that a fan film were they are spending their own money looks so much better than an official film... 
more action in it for one, instead of 90 minutes of walking and 10 minutes of action...
I would pay to watch this


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I can see GW stamping down on this pretty hard, which is a shame, just that clip beats the crap out of the Ultramarines movie. 

I would pay to see this and it should be shown to Codex pictues as an example of what they could have done if they hadn't spanked the budget on crap facial capture technology that didn't work.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

GW, WHY U NO BE HIGHLY SUPPORTIVE OF FANS?

This just looks amazing, but dear god, the voice acting.

Oh well.

It's better then what the Japanese do for the dubs for black guys.

Though, I really want to see this.

GW, support this guy, he knows what he's doing.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Good! All it needs now is proper voice acting and this shall clean the record from that dump shit fest known as the Ultramarines movie.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Good! All it needs now is proper voice acting and this shall clean the record from that dump shit fest known as the Ultramarines movie.












Matt Ward would like to disagree.

That and the Sphess Marine die hard friend.

Honestly, Ultramarines was at best, decent.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

That feel when someone who is just Fing around makes a better looking film trailer than Codex Films can in his spare time just for shits.

This looks much cooler. I was totally digging the bloodletters at the end.


----------



## jselvy (Sep 12, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> that clip beats the crap out of the Ultramarines movie.


And that's why they'll slap it down.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Loving the Marine carrying a heavy bolter riding on top of the Land raider!! This looks amazing! Sadly I see this going down the same dark road of Damnatus


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

If you look on the facebook page it has been liked by games workshop, black library and the Ultramarines movie page, so its not like they don't know about it . . .

apart from the voicing it looks incredible, shame about the wait to 2013 though

edd


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm happy to wait, waited 20yrs for Ultramarine and that was watchable, but this looks epic!! Happy for him to take all the time he needs to finish!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

You know what, if GW really thought this through they'd realise the potential they have for a real popularity boost. Supporting not only this film, but more fan-made ideas/productions would go a long way in helping them keep up a good reputation. Some kind of commission looking out for brilliant fan-made "stuff" and offering them a place in some kind of GW-fan scheme which is beneficial to both.

Something like "The Den of Disciples" or the like.

Of course, this trailer is nothing short of epic. I would also pay to see the full film.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

GW should pay and support this guy officially and this could turnout to be something great. Cgi looks better than in that crap Ultramarine movie, if he would just got help or resources for audio then this would be a great thing. In overall, im very impressed.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

For a fan project it's pretty good graphically, though you need to remember it is only a 3 minute trailer that took over a year and a half to complete.

The voice acting is pretty bad, sounding like they used a type and say program to do the narrator over the ship sequence(1.00-1.55), and the script work for the intro lines needs HEAVY editing. Seriously, "After a long time of investigation" (1.18-1.20) is just bad scripting.

Animation is still a question as well, as we've seen limited movement from everything in the trailer. The areas where we do see full movement it looks sluggish (Cotez walking through the door [1.43-1.50]), machine gun fire looks like it's 2 or 3 frames reused to make the animation (2.04-2.06), and the one combat scene(2.17-2.21) is in slow motion and flashes with the music.

So far I am intrigued and wish the creator the best of luck and I look forward to seeing more of his work down the road.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks better than UM, definately, but still needs a lot of work. The bit that really gets me is the Grey Knight on the pintle weapon; as said, it looks very jerky and repeated.

However, I must give it credit for the one fight scene I saw with the Bloodletters (looks fantastic, always wondered what Daemons looked like when you kill them and this is a great interpretation). With some more support and without GW being a major worry (they haven't said no, but they haven't sanctioned it either...) this looks set to be an epic.

Midnight


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

This "fan film" shows so much more potential than that UM film ever did. I didn't pay to see it (which im glad) but would pay to see to full version of this, if it every got to the stage of a full blown movie. 3 minutes is still a world away from a 2 hour feature but if the GW or (anybody else) could help fund this then he would be on to a winner (maybe).


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

This looks phenomenal, i would gladly pay to see this. GW should endorse this project, it would get them some serious publicity.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

If u wanna watch a buncha dudes walking for a LONG time Lord of the Rings is perfect.....Ultramarines was an abortion of a money pit. 

This was really good for fan-movie!! sans the voice acting. IMO


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

This is seriously cool. way better than that other film...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks far more better then the smurfs film-most likely gonna make sense too, Better then 10 scouts made space marines cause they couldn't risk sending any over to a planet, the captain still alive and fighting well after falling down a cliff with a daemon prince, a device in the crozius that stuns with a frightening yell, an so on

Duelist-That is one hell of a scary pic of matt lol


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

One thing which all should remember when comparing this with the UM movie is that *neither* had GW funding, the UM one was actually self financed and GW had some tight controls on what was in it and how it eventually looked - not an excuse as some if it was poor, but suggestions that GW might fund this one (or has funded any movie in the past) are wrong, this will have to be done off the backs of the fan/artist.

That said I think they have done a very fine job and certainly should get sanctioned even if not supported on this by GW.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

VK-Duelist said:


>


Aaah! The Devil!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I bumped into a guy at the GW shop in Lincoln who showed me this. He told me a couple of guys from Lincoln Uni put this together as a project! I went home and watched it on Youtube. Awesome! Loved the Baneblades.
Also, click around and you'll see one of them dressed up in Inquisitor armour walking around a back garden, trying to get the walking right for the film!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

That image of the burning ship slowly descending through the sky as the camera travels along a road is fantastic...


----------



## Konrad_von_Carstein (Nov 21, 2011)

This looks so much better then the Ultramarines movie.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Konrad_von_Carstein said:


> This looks so much better then the Ultramarines movie.


I've just opened a tin of Chum to feed my dog - that also looks better than the Ultramarine movie!


----------



## jimbo1701 (Apr 5, 2009)

Where there's no denying the quality of the CGI and the premise in this movie, I agree that the voice acting and scripting does need addressing. It would be a shame if the final product was let down by the part that's relatively quick and simple to address, compared to CGI editing anyway. Ironically, it seems to have the opposite issues that the UM movie did.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, tbh, the least issue in UM to me was CGI.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

This looks interesting, but...

I hate to rain on people's parade but the very first Frame of text (Mentioning Copyright & IP).

"And used under license"


THAT, may cause issue as I'm guessing he doesn't have "License"

I may well be wrong, I'm not a legal expert so if I'm wrong, fair play.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

No license just means he can't make any money from GW IP. Doesn't look like money is his goal thou so nevermind.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Now that he's finished the trailer he's sending it off to GW to seek permission to complete the film. I think this could be the last we see of this as Codex still hold the licence to make 40K films and GW are hardly the most accommodating folks when it comes fans using their IP.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear GW,

Get this guy making films,
Ditch Codex, Ditch THQ/Relic Games.
Get this guy.

Alternatively; GET SSI BACK!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like good news on the LordI front, on the makers blog he's said that GW are positive about the project and are looking into giving him a licence.

Some times, just some times, GW can and do leave you pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm still so upset that I can't play Final Liberation anymore, it'll be worth the wait if the film is anything like the trailor


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

I loved how this looked, much better then that which shall not be named, or even a large number of other movies now. However, it still has to get approved, and it is possible he will have to scrap his current script. Also, as a personal opinion due to lack of them in another movie, I want to see some orks.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Been watching this on Facebook, and for now GW has granted some sort of temp licence to make a non-profit fan film, but they are talking with the legal people and this may get pulled at any stage of the game and the film will not be released!! Hopefully the legal team can come up with something so that this film does see the light of day!!


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

indeed i remember seeing this video before it has pontential wouldn't be surprise to see them help work with GW in other future films


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I know I am a bit late to this party, and I am sure this has been brought up before, but the voice acting and dialogue are _terrible._ That being said, I would have watched as much of that as was available and just muted the sound. The animation is amazing.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.thelordinquisitor.com/news/


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Codex Todd said:


> Been watching this on Facebook, and for now GW has granted some sort of temp licence to make a non-profit fan film, but they are talking with the legal people and this may get pulled at any stage of the game and the film will not be released!! Hopefully the legal team can come up with something so that this film does see the light of day!!


didnt GW do exactly the same for that german fan film only to pull its blessing out citing some german IP law ? hope this one gets through unscathed ! but im not holding my breath


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah same happened with Damnatus, but i'm going to keep my fingers crossed. Though I did manage to find a copy of Damnatus, can't speak German though


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

VK-Duelist said:


> Honestly, Ultramarines was at best, decent.


Bold words. I'd say that Ultramarine was at best shockingly poor. That thing made me die inside.

This film on the other hand looks awesome. If GW has any sense it would embrace the viral age and use it for free marketing. For pete's sake, this project makes 40k look cooler than what they seem capable of doing and it is costing them nothing!

If they said: okay we like this but that is our IP so we will need royalties. You don't plan to sell it? Give it away free? What is this madness... fine, we will pay to get some high quality voice acting (so it sounds similar to what they produced so far) and send a couple of the fluff team round to double check we are happy that the story is close to the canon (unlike that DoW book that somehow managed to get a terminator into a rhino) and then they could talk DVD sales and profit cuts.

I say this mainly because I have to see those bloodletters in action!


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

On that note, AWESOME news:

http://www.thelordinquisitor.com/blog/start-2012/


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Fucking yay for that!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

The work on the Inquisitor himself, the fact that there are more than ONE servitor walking around in the background is just proof point that Codex Pics should have paid attention to detail better. Since GW hasn't shut it down by now, I'm confident that they are behind it... I mean, their IP protection is better than the Gestappo was in finding Jews.... Just sayin


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

If GWS cared about the hobby half as much as valve did about their franchise, this would never see any resistance and their would be high fives all around.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

To me this is nothing but good and i hope GW dont pull the bloody plug on it, i mean seriously the free promotion alone makes it worth it and it gives us fans something to watch other than 'that' film


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope it atleast makes onto the net, Torrent sights, so I can see it before GW black bags it.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

really really great!!! I hope this see's the light of day. You would think that GW would take a page out of George Lucas book, he is kinda successful, and support fan fiction movies. Generates lots of excitement and that could in turn generate dollars/pounds.


Doc


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

docgeo said:


> really really great!!! I hope this see's the light of day. You would think that GW would take a page out of George Lucas book, he is kinda successful, and support fan fiction movies. Generates lots of excitement and that could in turn generate dollars/pounds.
> 
> 
> Doc


GW have never been smart buisness wise. They nearly went bankrupt last time cause they couldnt spend money wisely, now they are so expensive and unsupportive that FLGS are closing left and right or switch to Card Games to stay alive.

Movie looks great tho.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Id just like to add to the slagging off that the ultra marines movie had and say its was the biggest piece of shit over ever seen those boys dint have a clue what they was doing just a complete abortion. I am however looking forward to this new film and now gw have given a nod its really somthing to look forward to.


----------

